# WiFi cuts out after a few minutes 1.9.16



## TXDavidJ

MIUI 1.9.16 - After successfully connecting to my home wifi connection, after a few minutes of use, all internet connection drops. Only way to get back on is to use my cell data connection. I can verify it's not my home internet/wifi because my laptop and my other g2x that is on CM7 works fine. Anyone else run into this issue our know of a fix? I've tried the previous two releases and it's the same thing. CM7 doesn't do this. Help!


----------



## Kwes1020

Have you tried a hard reboot? If not Hold volume up and power till the phone reboots. I didnt have the issues on this version but did on the previous. Doing this might help, might not.


----------



## TXDavidJ

Kwes1020 said:


> Have you tried a hard reboot? If not Hold volume up and power till the phone reboots. I didnt have the issues on this version but did on the previous. Doing this might help, might not.


I will try, thanks. I will let you know..

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------

